# Amounts of carbs and protein, pre during and post workout.



## Miknal (Mar 7, 2010)

> 60-90 minutes preworkout, have a solid, balanced meal:
> 
> Protein = 0.25g/lb TBW
> Carbs = 0.25g/lb TBW
> ...


The source is a thread on bodybuilding.com, but I can't post it because of spam filters :/

So, is this correct? 

I am especially dubious about eating for your target weight, surely there is an optimal amount to take in for gaining muscle based on your current weight? If this target weight thing was right then we should all eat to be 20 stone monsters, gaining muscle fast, and then just stopping when we reach our actual target weights.

And if this is not correct, is there a general rule of thumb for how many grams of protein and carbs you should take in pre, during and post workout?


----------



## kyle64 (Mar 7, 2010)

I don't know about others but if I intake anything other than Water or diluted juice while working out I will throw up. I workout very intensly that drinking a shake or eating anything makes me viciously sick.

I do eat 90 minutes before I work out, I tried the get up in the morning and work out while starving and it was a cruel punishment. I am not doing this to hurt or punish myself, I actually have a good time working out.

15 minutes after my cool down, I drink a protein shake (Rice Protein) with skim milk for a total of 21 grams of protein. 
90 minutes later I eat a full meal, around 600-700 calories, I try to make all my meals 40% Proteins - 40% Carbs - 20% Fat
I average about 170 grams of Protein a day.
I am sure there are many other points of views that differ than mine, just thought I would give me 2 cents.


----------



## kyoun1e (Mar 7, 2010)

My pre-during-post routine:

* Pre -- Scoop of whey (24g), tblsn creatine, and a banana. I can't eat more than this just prior to working out.

* During -- Nothing; If I get a good night sleep I don't need any boost; If I did do something here I'd mix some whey with powdered gatorade.

* Post -- two items: (1) Shake asap after: 2 scoops of whey (48g) and a scoop of dextrose and maltodextrin (apprx. 100g carbs); (2) About 30 minutes to an hour later, 2 bagel, turkey, swiss sandwhiches...apprx 60g protein and 120g carbs.

KY


----------

